# 3 loại đèn sưởi nhà tắm có chất lượng tốt, giá cả phải chăng



## DonKihote (27/10/18)

*Thời tiết bắt đầu chuyển giao sang mùa lạnh, cũng là lúc mà mọi gia đình bắt đầu tìm mua những loại bóng đèn sưởi nhà tắm có chất lượng tốt, cũng như giá thành phải chăng để giúp các thành viên trong gia đình mình vượt qua được sự khó khăn của mùa đông lạnh giá.*

Đèn sưởi nhà tắm là một thiết bị làm sáng và làm ấm phòng tắm của gia đình bạn, là loại đèn có công dụng rất tốt trong mùa đông. Trên thị trường hiện nay có khá nhiều loại đèn sưởi nhà tắm với mẫu mã thiết kế, giá thành và hãng sản xuất khác nhau, chính vì thế nó có thể khiến bạn băn khoăn không biết chọn loại đèn sưởi nhà tắm nào tốt cho gia đình mình. Qua bài viết này đây, chúng tôi sẽ bật mí cho các bạn về 3 loại đèn sưởi nhà tắm loại nào tốt nhất, cũng như giá thành phải chăng trên thị trường hiện nay.

*1. Đèn sưởi nhà tắm Kottmann K3BG 3 bóng*
Đèn sưởi nhà tắm Kottmann K3BG 3 bóng có thiết kế sang trọng, màu sắc trang nhã có thể làm vật trang trí cho căn phòng tắm gia đình bạn. Ngoài ra, nó được hoàn thiện từ mặt kính chịu lực, cùng lớp sơn chống gỉ sét, an toàn cho quá trình sử dụng của người dùng.

_

_
_Đèn sưởi nhà tắm Kottmann có xuất xứ từ Đức, với chất lượng cao giá thành tốt_​
Một số công dụng vượt trội của đèn sưởi nhà tắm Kottmann K3BG 3 bóng:

Đèn sưởi nhà tắm Kottmann K3BG 3 bóng không chói mắt, không đốt cháy oxy, bóng đèn có màu vàng bởi vậy đã hạn chế việc gây chói mắt so với các dòng khác.
Sử dụng nguyên lý bức xạ hồng ngoại giúp không khí ấm lên ngay lập tức.
Chức năng ion âm, giúp làm sạch không khí
Có xuất xứ từ Đức, chính vì thế nó được trang bị công nghệ sưởi ấm siêu tốt.
Chứng nhận sản phẩm đạt chuẩn Châu Âu RoHS, CE, TEST.com
Đặc biệt tiết kiệm điện, trung bình hết khoảng 100đ tiền điện cho 1 lần tắm.
Với chính sách bảo hành 3 năm kể từ ngày mua sản phẩm chắc chắn mang tới sự yên tâm về chất lượng sản phẩm.
Bộ sản phẩm phù hợp với phòng tắm có diện tích nhỏ từ 4 đến 6 M2, có bộ phụ kiện đầy đủ kèm theo.
3 công tắc điều khiển 3 bóng sưởi, sử dụng thuận tiện tùy vào nhu cầu sử dụng.
Sản phẩm có thể được lắp đặt, treo trong phòng tắm
Có lợi cho sức khỏe, nhất là với người già và trẻ em trong những ngày mùa đông giá lạnh.
Giá tham khảo: 468.000 vnđ

*2. Đèn sưởi nhà tắm Hans H3B110 3 bóng*
Đèn sưởi nhà tắm Hans là dòng đèn sưởi có mặt đầu tiên tại Việt Nam, được khách hàng tin tưởng sử dụng trong thời gian qua. Với giá cả cực kỳ hợp lý, đây chính là lựa chọn phù hợp nhất để đáp ứng đại đa số người tiêu dùng trên thị trường hiện nay.

_

_
_Đèn sưởi nhà tắm Hans H3B110 3 bóng thiết kế bắt nắt, chất lượng vượt trội_
​Một số ưu điểm nổi bật của loại đèn sưởi nhà tắm Hans H3B110 3 bóng:

Thiết kế độc đáo duy nhất trên thị trường lấy ý tưởng từ mái vòm nhà hát tại thành phố Aachen  Đức. Màu sắc của đèn 3 bóng là sự kết hợp hoàn hảo giữa màu trắng và màu vàng kim, đem lại vẻ sang trọng trong phòng tắm của người sử dụng.
Bề mặt bóng hồng ngoại làm bằng thủy tinh cứng, chịu nhiệt, chịu nước, chống nổ. Sử dụng được cả 3 bóng sưởi khi thời tiết lạnh
Bóng hồng ngoại: Bề mặt bóng hồng ngoại làm bằng thủy tinh cứng, chịu nhiệt, chịu nước, chống nổ
Tuổi thọ Bóng đèn: > 10.000 h (tương đương 6 năm)
Phù hợp với diện tích phòng tắm: từ 2 đến 6 m2
Giá tham khảo: 665.000 vnđ

*3. Đèn sưởi nhà tắm Kangaroo KG250 3 bóng*
Đèn sưởi nhà tắm Kangaroo KG250 3 bóng được phủ lớp mạ vàng giúp làm giảm độ chói sáng nhưng không làm giảm hiệu quả làm ấm, ánh đèn vàng với bức xạ hồng ngoại không làm ảnh hưởng đến mắt, da. Có lợi cho sức khỏe nhất là đối với trẻ em, người già.

_

_
_Đèn sưởi nhà tắm Kangaroo KG250 3 bóng chất lượng vượt trội, phù hợp sử dụng trong nhà tắm, phòng ngủ… an toàn và hiệu quả cao khi sử dụng_​
Một số công dụng tuyệt vời của loại đèn sưởi nhà tắm Kangaroo KG250 3 bóng này như:

Không đốt cháy oxy, mỗi bóng đèn đều có công tắc riêng biệt và có nắp đậy chống nước rất an toàn trong quá trình sử dụng.
Loại bóng bèn sưởi nhà tắm này sử dụng nguyên lý bức xạ hồng ngoại giúp không khí ấm lên trong vòng 2 đến 3 giây, giúp bạn nhanh chóng cảm nhận được luồn khí ấm áp dễ chịu.
Được sản xuất theo công nghệ hiện đại và thiết kế sang trọng nhất
Đạt chứng nhận đạt tiêu chuẩn sản phẩm an toàn chất lượng của Australia SAA
Chứng nhận đạt tiêu chuẩn Châu Âu CE
Chứng nhận sản phẩm đạt chuẩn Châu Âu RoHS
Sản phẩm được bảo hiểm lên đến 1 triệu USD
Giá tham khảo: 740.000 vnđ

Hy vọng với 3 dòng sản phẩm bóng đèn sưởi nhà tắm chất lượng tốt, cùng giá cả phải chăng trên đây có thể giúp bạn chọn được cho gia đình mình một dòng sản phẩm ưng ý nhất.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

